# Milwaukee 5650 bearing needed



## assinippi (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a Milwaukee 5650 which I have had for 20 years that has a seized lower bearing. I have an extra base, guides etc so over the years i have invested a bit in extras that I would hate to throw away. However Milwaukee has discontinued the bearing replacement kit leading me to believe the bearing size .625 id, 1.375 od x .5w is no longer made. Anyone else had similar issues and what was you solution?

Thanks for any help

Fred


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

assinippi said:


> I have a Milwaukee 5650 which I have had for 20 years that has a seized lower bearing. I have an extra base, guides etc so over the years i have invested a bit in extras that I would hate to throw away. However Milwaukee has discontinued the bearing replacement kit leading me to believe the bearing size .625 id, 1.375 od x .5w is no longer made. Anyone else had similar issues and what was you solution?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Fred


Welcome to the forum, Fred,

Some one from closer to home will soon be along to assist you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fred

Try the link below
Milwaukee 5650 Parts List and Diagram - (SER 452A) : eReplacementParts.com

========


assinippi said:


> I have a Milwaukee 5650 which I have had for 20 years that has a seized lower bearing. I have an extra base, guides etc so over the years i have invested a bit in extras that I would hate to throw away. However Milwaukee has discontinued the bearing replacement kit leading me to believe the bearing size .625 id, 1.375 od x .5w is no longer made. Anyone else had similar issues and what was you solution?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Fred


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Fred and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*Router Bearing*

Another way to get that bearing replaced quickly is to to take the bearing you have to a shop that deals just with bearings, look it up in your yellow pages, I'm sure there will be one somewhere in your vicinity.

I guarantee they will have a bearing for you. Somewhere in very fine print on your bearing there will be number, they can cross reference to that ... of they will measure inside and outside to and get a matching one. This MUCH faster than trying to back to the manufacturer and getting parts ... bearings are easy, other parts you probably have to go back to the manufacturer.



Hope this helps ...


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

:agree: Good advice on going to a bearing supplier. That's my first stop when I need a bearing for _anything._ They're almost always cheaper.


----------



## weimerd (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you intrested in either selling the extra base or buying another 5650 motor?


----------



## assinippi (Nov 11, 2009)

weimerd said:


> Are you intrested in either selling the extra base or buying another 5650 motor?


I have given up on the bearing. I found 2 bearings but can't get it to spin in balance. I have 2 extra bases, guides etc. that i will probably put on ebay. I have since picked up a Sears router which probably won't last as long but has a lot of features the Milwaukee didn't have, such as a quieter, soft start, plunge base. I also had a Hitachi 12V which I have already swapped out in the router table. Next will be a speed control on the 12V.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, too bad, that old Milwaukee is a decent router and superlative in it's day.
Had mine "refurbed" by the same guys that service my plumbers tools about 10 years ago.
It came back a little dirty but it still spins like a top.
First real production router I acquired.


----------

